# I don't know if anyone can help or knows someone who could help this dog.



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I saw this dog on another forum and everyone is trying to help and spread the word about him. He seems really sweet, loving, and like he would make a really great pet.





__





PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.






petharbor.com


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Has there been an update?


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

There was an update 2 hours ago with some pictures. He does look cute!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

The update that @EVpoodle mentioned is the only new update. This place has a mini Poodle too. And a lot of other purebreds.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I saw this dog on another forum and everyone is trying to help and spread the word about him.


I'm curious: What caught your attention about this dog? He is cute


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

SMSP said:


> I'm curious: What caught your attention about this dog? He is cute


I'm also on a German Shepherd forum (That is going to be my next dog breed) and someone was wondering if they should get him and then something happened (Not sure what) and they bailed on getting him. He is 11 and he looks so sweet and looks like he would make a great pet and we thought he needed to be spoiled for what ever time he has left here. There are also other German Shepherds and other breeds and mixes there that need homes too.


----------

